# Wanted to buy point and shoot camera around 10k



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello All,

Wanted to buy new point and shoot camera.

Requirements as follows....

1. Optical Zoom around 10x 
2. Compact in size
3. Sensors - don't know, but need best in this price range.
4. Does not need any features like wifi, 3g , or gps, any. But if any in price and not effecting the other features in this price, acceptable.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2013)

SZ7 costs about 8k.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had hands ons, and find out Full HD will be better to buy. So adding this features to requirements.
I saw canon SX240, find very impressive. Any other comparable camera with in range of SX240?


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2013)

^ SX240 is a very nice camera. Almost all the time, my first choice when it comes to travel zoom.

TZ30
HX20V 

are other two cameras you can compare with SX240.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

TZ30 and HX20V are going constly.
 What is difference between IXUS 240 HS and SX240 ? same ?

my bad. IXUS is 5x optica zoom

Last question SX240 HS or SX260 HS?


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

SX260 = SX240+GPS. No other difference.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok. Wanted Red Color, so buyed SX260 here on ebay, got 5% discount also  . Thank you. Will share link to photo's soon.

Thank you, Nac.


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a nice camera, you have ordered...


----------

